# Bruckner - String Quartet in C Minor (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Best known for his symphonies Bruckner's only entry into the SQ genre came in 1862 whilst he was completing his studies with Sechter. The quartet was more of a study piece showing off the techniques Bruckner had gained through these studies. It's classical in form but also romantic in sound. The 1st movement, Allegro, which takes up at least a third of the quartet contains some fine conversational dialogue between two themes (the first a Bach-style theme and the second more symphonic). The spirit of Schubert, who Bruckner admired, is never far away and there's some fascinating contrapuntal writing here. The 2nd movement, Andante, begins quietly, romantically and gracefully. Later an unmistakably Schubertian interlude leads to the rhythmically interesting second theme, until the first theme returns. The 3rd movement, Scherzo, which follows is distinctly Haydnesque and smiles delicately as the melody skips joyfully between the two violins. This episodic theme really is delightful and the choice of delicate pizzicato from the lower registers is warming. Even the trio, a pleasant Austrian country dance, sounds lovely. The finale, Rondo-Presto, is beautifully written, giving voice to all the instruments with some gorgeous writing for the cello especially. The theme which permeates the movement weaves in and out majestically and Bruckner isn't afraid to slow things down before a highly enigmatic conclusion. 
Bruckner's Quartet was not issued during Bruckner's lifetime and he never left a personal score of it but a copy was discovered in the legacy of Bruckner's friend Josef Schalk in Munich, which was later discovered in 1950 by the Koeckert Quartet. The Koeckert premiered the Quartet on 15 February 1951 in an RIAS broadcast and performed it on 8 March 1951 in a concert in Hamburg. There are recordings of the 1951 premiere in the broadcasting archives of the RIAS and NDR (available in the Bruckner archives).

Here's the only live performance I could find on YouTube, performed by the Filamonica Quartet and ruined by some obtrusive coughing.






When I first came to this quartet I didn't get it (I actually started this review a year ago) but over time repeated listens and some excellent recent recordings have revealed the work's true beauty and I now I really rate it and wonder why Bruckner never wrote more for the genre. This really is a quartet where more recent recordings have elevated this fine Schubertian work and there's plenty of recordings out there to make an informed choice. Unfortunately I haven't been able to hear the rare 2013 recording by Dietrich Reinhold et al but all the rest are covered. 

Just Recommendable

_Altomonte Ensemble_ - nothing wrong with the acoustic or sound here but the Altomonte are way too lethargic in the first two movements (especially the 1st). Shame as things improve from halfway onwards. 

Recommended 

Bruckner Quartet - this easily recommendable performance is well recorded and played but just a little too safe and old-fashioned, stylistically. 
Fine Arts (SWR 2003 / Naxos 2007) - certainly little wrong with both these fine accounts but I find the first violin does tend to overemphasised phrases and play with a little too much vibrato than I find comfortable. The Naxos recording is slightly better than the SWR, on balance. 


*Highly recommended 

L'Archibudelli *- on ensemble playing alone this would be an easy top choice as some of the ensemble work here is out of this world. However, it's not at the top for me as their lighter, lithe, leaner textures (on gut strings) make it sound a little too Haydnesque. Still superb HIP choice. 
*Leipziger* - perfect intonation and articulation in this highly impressive recording, in fine MDG sound. My only issue here is that the Leipzigers sound a little bit too serious and texturally don't have the dialogue of L'archibudelli or Fitzwilliam. 
*Zehetmair* - buoyant, dynamic, thrilling reading that sounds completely different to the others here. The Zehetmair are lightning quick in the 3rd and 4th movements but therein lies the problem as it robs the music of some of its texture and impact. Exciting. 
*Israel Quartet *- this took me by surprise.. What a beautifully played, phrased and recorded account. Warm and romantic this is a classy all-rounder from the Israelis. 

*Top shot

Fitzwilliam* - whilst there was a microscopic issue with all the highly recommended list (above) there's nothing I could find issue with in this recording. It is beautifully recorded, dextrously played, dynamic, brisk and sat just right with me. The beauty of Bruckner's lower register writing is caught particularly well in this superb, captivating account.


----------

